# [SOLVED] Monitor - EzTune nightmare! Please help!



## immersive (Nov 21, 2007)

Hi all,

I purchased a Gateway comp from BestBuy summer '06. It came with EzTune which seemed to be a cool program for awhile. Here's the problem - one day EzTune decided not to recognize my PIN. I went to their site, entered my PIN there and it came up with my info/profile - no problem... so I went back and entered the same pin into EzTune on my computer - NADA. So, I went back on to the site, changed my PIN, followed instructions, etc and went back - still NADA. Basically, I found a work around which was to enter any old PIN and hit ok, I would get a password error message saying that EzTune will stop working in 60 minutes - so basically the screen would pop up every 60 minutes and I'd go through the same steps again. Pain in the *** but a workaround. Here's the new problem - EzTune updated (***?) to the latest version and they "fixed" the ability to enter the bad password every 60 minutes or so. Is there a way to disable the Theft Deterence System without the PIN? I TRULY own the computer and didn't steal anyone's monitor - it was part of the bundled package (my comp is a Gateway GT5068E and the monitor is a Gateway FPD1975W TFT LCD Monitor). Help! I use this computer for my home studio and this EzTune thing is killin' me! Thanks in advance for any help! --Tim


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: Monitor - EzTune nightmare! Please help!*

Well just a sugestion, it seems like this program would need to conect to the interent to check the status, so make sure any firewall that you are useing will let it do this and also it may be something that is a problem with their sever where it is having a problem with your account. You can possibly call them on this and see what they say. This is all i can think of for now as i do not know the program but you can try them.


----------



## mar387 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Monitor - EzTune nightmare! Please help!*

I know this thread is old. I have the same problem. I've tried uninstalling Eztune, I've called gateway, I'm waiting on Eztune to email me back. I was trying to get theft deterrence to work and now it's not recognizing the pin I registered with them. I've tried changing the pin also. Doesn't work. I've tried unplugging the monitor. Nothing seems to be working. Help!


----------



## roymiii3 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: Monitor - EzTune nightmare! Please help!*

How do you get an eztune PIN in the first place? I just downloaded eztune and it is asking me for a PIN. Thanks


----------



## ehall (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Monitor - EzTune nightmare! Please help!*

I've got the exact same problem. This is ridiculous. Gateway wants 129 bucks for 90 minutes of tech support, for a problem with their product that I own. This is absurd. I bought mine in May of 07. Now it's stuck in theft deterrant mode.
I'm certain that there is a work around. I just don't know what it is. I just built a whole new system, and shouldn't have to think twice about plugging in my monitor..


----------



## hiram12 (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: Monitor - EzTune nightmare! Please help!*

where do i get my pin from


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Monitor - EzTune nightmare! Please help!*

*https://pinreg.portrait.com/index.php?OEM=gwy&PRODUCT=dtune&ULANG=enu*


> Portrait Displays' Theft Deterrence minimizes theft or unauthorized relocation of your display. Theft Deterrence does not prevent the display from being stolen, but hinders the operation of the display once it is removed from the 'Theft Deterrence enabled' host computer.
> 
> This site is provided for you to securely store your PIN in the event you should need to retrieve it at some point in the future.
> 
> ...




*http://www.portrait.com/scripts/support_contact_dtune.php?OEM=gwy&ULANG=enu&PRODUCT=dtune*


> Request Technical Support
> 
> In order to request technical support, please take a moment to fill out the form below. Please try to provide complete information. If you find a field that you do not know, click on the button next to the field for detailed instructions on how to determine the information we need.
> 
> If you are unsure as to the answer to a specific field, click on the help button and you will be given simple step by step instructions on how to determine the information we are requesting.


----------



## Arizona-Heat (Apr 28, 2010)

*Re: Monitor - EzTune nightmare! Please help!*

:upset::upset::upset:Yes, I am have the same theft deterrance nightmare for the past 4 years, and I guess I will have the same problem as long as I own this monitor. Biggest technical mistake I ever made 4 years ago was putting in a theft deterrance pin number, it has given me nightmares since my original hard drive crashed. I can't get rid of it, won't accept my pin, have to unplug & plug in my monitor every 30 minutes now.:sigh::sigh: Gateway won't help since my warranty is up, still looking for a miracle solution, oops, time to unplug my monitor.:4-dontkno


----------



## Arizona-Heat (Apr 28, 2010)

*Re: Monitor - EzTune nightmare! Please help!*

:wave::smile:I finally got my "Theft Deterrence" nightmare fixed yesterday, after years of frustration with it. It was actually an easy fix and it didn't cost me anything.:tongue: All you have to do is get the 3 digit code, which is easy to do, then call Gateway Portrait Displays tech support and they will give you a 4 digit unlock code. Immediately enter this and your theft deterrence is disabled.
:grin::grin:Sure is nice to use my monitor now without having to unplug & plug in every hour.


----------



## schelf7 (Jun 2, 2010)

*Re: Monitor - EzTune nightmare! Please help!*



Arizona-Heat said:


> All you have to do is get the 3 digit code, which is easy to do, then call Gateway Portrait Displays tech support and they will give you a 4 digit unlock code.


Hi there. I'm new & came across your post describing resolution to this monitor theft deterrent issue. I am having the same problem. I've been in contact w/Gateway & have been told that I need to pay for support to get the PIN to unlock my monitor b/c the warranty expired. I have also called Gateway at 800-369-1409 but was told the same thing. Can you please provide the Gateway phone number you called & were given the unlock code? I would be very appreciative. This matter is extremely inconvenient, as I'm sure you know. 
Thanks,
Shawn


----------

